# 30 GB iPod (video) - hissing noise



## blueangel2323 (Nov 20, 2004)

My new 30 GB iPod makes a soft hissing static noise whenever it's on. It's not noitceable unless I'm in a quiet environment, but I tried listening for the same noise on my older 20 GB 4G and it wasn't there. Should I call AppleCare?

On a side note, what are those white apple stickers that came with the iPod for? I don't think they came with the older iPods.


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

blueangel2323 said:


> On a side note, what are those white apple stickers that came with the iPod for? I don't think they came with the older iPods.


I used them here


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

blueangel2323 said:


> My new 30 GB iPod makes a soft hissing static noise whenever it's on. It's not noitceable unless I'm in a quiet environment, but I tried listening for the same noise on my older 20 GB 4G and it wasn't there. Should I call AppleCare?
> 
> On a side note, what are those white apple stickers that came with the iPod for? I don't think they came with the older iPods.


If it's like mine, then it's the hard drive spinning up. I notice it much more with my 5G than I did with my 4G... I'm also wondering if it's normal. Quite a few people mentioned this (among other things) in a thread over at ilounge.com.


I use my stickers on a bunch of things - guitar cases, etc.


----------



## AC_99 (Sep 29, 2005)

Good thing you have those apple stickers.... maybe you should throw one on that Thinkpad.


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

AC_99 said:


> Good thing you have those apple stickers.... maybe you should throw one on that Thinkpad.


Actually the TP on its way out (making room on my coffee table for a Mactel 12" iBook)
http://www.ehmac.ca/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=5008&sort=1&cat=10&page=2


----------



## blueangel2323 (Nov 20, 2004)

okcomputer said:


> If it's like mine, then it's the hard drive spinning up. I notice it much more with my 5G than I did with my 4G... I'm also wondering if it's normal. Quite a few people mentioned this (among other things) in a thread over at ilounge.com.


Oh, no, I should have mentioned that the sound was coming through the headphones, not the iPod's body itself. Sort of like the hiss you get from some speakers when they're on but no music is playing. I get the clicking of the hard drive when I view photos and especially videos, but that doesn't bother me since it's perfectly normal. But coming through the headphones, it seems like something's wrong.


----------



## blueangel2323 (Nov 20, 2004)

Oh, and the clicking of the hard drive should be louder on this iPod, since if you're viewing pictures or videos a lot of information is read off the drive at once, whereas when you're playing a song, the drive can spin very slowly while putting sound data into RAM.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

blueangel2323 said:


> Oh, no, I should have mentioned that the sound was coming through the headphones, not the iPod's body itself. Sort of like the hiss you get from some speakers when they're on but no music is playing.


Ahh yikes! That was reported over at iLounge as well. Might want to check out what people are saying over there.




blueangel2323 said:


> Oh, and the clicking of the hard drive should be louder on this iPod, since if you're viewing pictures or videos a lot of information is read off the drive at once, whereas when you're playing a song, the drive can spin very slowly while putting sound data into RAM.


Hmm, I agree that it would be louder because of loading video and large photos, but mine clicks almost every time I go to choose another artist. Maybe since the casing is thinner, it's more noticeable, but I still find it a bit worrisome.


----------



## markoon (Jun 7, 2005)

those stickers came with my older 4th gen iPod.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

markoon said:


> those stickers came with my older 4th gen iPod.


They came with my mini, 20gb colour and 30gb video. And my friend's PowerBook, and another's iBook.

So yeah, pretty sure Apple packs them with most of their products. Hehe. I wish they gave out some inverted stickiness ones so I could put it in the rear window of my car...


----------



## blueangel2323 (Nov 20, 2004)

Alright, the problem is solved! I brought the iPod back to the Yorkdale store, and after trying to listen for the hissing noise (they couldn't hear it in the noisy store) they gave me a replacement anyways. No more hissing noise! Wepa! :clap:


----------

